# My 1981 Yota



## sawbid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have had this truck for about 13 years. I love it and will never get rid of it. No real mods besides the Webber and 5 spd I put in it. Original 22r with 230,000 miles and another 100,000 left!!! 

The rocks in the back are called The Chimenies...from what I was told, one of the "fly bys" in the movie Top Gun...these were the back ground.


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 1, 2011)

That's an awesome Yota. Take good care of it!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 1, 2011)

I miss my Toy! 

It be getting fixed come tax time!


----------



## sawbid (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh yes...many mods are upcomin for my "Yota"...new carb, exhaust, paint...lots-o-stuff is gonna happpen!!


----------

